# HBC Insights



## tark514 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum! Got tired of the stockhouse bashing and pumping attitude. 

So for my first post i was wondering if anyone had any HBC insights. Specifically why has the SP dropping so much after the last earning call?

Cheers,


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

Also curious what the regulars here think of HBC. Humble_pie?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've pretty much ignored it since it was taken private years ago then it was taken public again.
I also haven't seen many people in the stores or liked the prices the few times I have wandered through lately.

I haven't looked at any numbers or reports though.

Cheers


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Any thoughts on HBC now? CEO stepped down and the activist investors may get a whole new slate of BOD. This could bode well for potentially unlocked HBC's real estate value, which by itself is thought to be 2-4X the current market cap.


----------

